# A new Bible.........



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, I admitted I still use the NIV in another thread: You guys SLAPPED me around good on the NIV. OK, here is the deal I HAVE thought about "graduating" (as a good friend put it), SO I am going to let you, my new friends of the PB help me decide! I have though about 2 the NASB and the ESV. Which should I consider????


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 2, 2008)

If it is between those two, I would definitely use the ESV.

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 06:16:14 EST-----

Although, honestly, I may submit a different answer: whatever your pastor uses.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> If it is between those two, I would definitely use the ESV.


I notice a lot of you guys here on PB like the ESV......what makes it superior to the NASB????


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 2, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> If it is between those two, I would definitely use the ESV.
> 
> -----Added 12/2/2008 at 06:16:14 EST-----
> 
> Although, honestly, I may submit a different answer: whatever your pastor uses.



The two are similar enough that it is very easy to follow a pastor's NASB reading in an ESV. And then you get the advantage of exposure to two translations at once, which I like.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a real KJV user. I would go with the ESV. I just got my Refermation Study bible from Ligonier. It seems to be the best of the 'modern' versions. But if you are going to change, I would implore you to consider the KJV. I have it on good authority it's the most 'Monkish' translation out there!


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 2, 2008)

Disclaimer: I actually _don't_ use the ESV. And there is a whole lot I like about the NASB -- I think it's a very good update of the ASV. I think the NASB translates certain passages (such as the first chapter of Ephesians) better than any other translation (mainly because it's almost exactly how I would translate it, of course...)

That being said, the ESV is also a good translation (though I certainly don't think the best), and a lot of people use it; and I think a certain amount of commonality in translations in the church can be a good thing.

The "bestness" of a translation isn't necessarily the most important thing to me -- mostly because I don't think we should separate our private reading of scripture from the church's reading and teaching of it: thus, even if one translation may be slightly better, the pastor, having a good understanding of the Greek and explaining the passage in its fullness does far more than a person with "the best" translation and no one to guide them. Therefore, since it seems most Reformed pastors use either the KJV or the ESV, I'm quite an advocate of congregations using one of these two.

*Edit*
Those are my 2 cents. Maybe it's crazy. I think a pastor can teach well from any faithful translation, and there is advantage in reading on your own the same words you heard in church.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

*******Those who wish, may ignore this thread......I had meant to put a poll with it to make life easy......there is a new thread..same title....with the words the poll on it. (Sorry)


----------

